# JSF und Paging Mechanismus



## senf (3. Sep 2007)

welche öglichkeiten gibt es denn in jsf einen pager zu realisieren. Gibt es da schon ein fertige Tag oder so ?


----------



## orribl (3. Sep 2007)

Im JSF-Standart gibt es zwar keinen pager, allerdings gibt es mehrere Erweiterungen, die pager realisieren; unter www.jsfmatrix.net/ findest du eine Auflistung mehrerer Erweiterungen und die implementierten Komponenten.


----------



## senf (3. Sep 2007)

ok, dann leg ich mal meinen augenmerk auf tobago. hab ich schon öfter gehört von. 
coole seite. danke.


----------

